# Gun Quotes Game...



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

OK, here's the deal...answer the author or movie attributed to the quote and post another one...this may not be a movie quote, and I may be paraphrasing, but I used to watch this guy growing up and he was truly a genius....

"Well When the Cops showed up...I put the gun AWAY!...because, they have Magnums TOO!!...and they don't shoot CARS...they shoot.....___________"


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Richard Pryor


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> Richard Pryor


Yep describing the aftermath of shooting his car with a .44 Magnum :smt116 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt071

Someone...Give us a quote to keep going  ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Mr. Blond: "Hey Joe want me to shoot this guy?"


Mr. White: "You shoot me in a dream you better wake up and appologize."


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Mr. Blond: "Hey Joe want me to shoot this guy?"
> 
> Mr. White: "You shoot me in a dream you better wake up and appologize."


Resivore(sp) Dogs


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

"Manolo, shoot that piece of shit!" ...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

L8models said:


> "Manolo, shoot that piece of shit!" ...


I'm not sure, but I think it was Al Pachino in Scarface. Been too long since i watch that one....

"It'll hurt if do."


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

"I always liked a gun with some heft to it,I notice you prefer something light"


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> "It'll hurt if do."


JW'S got skipped........Last man Standing ???? I think ?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

scooter said:


> "I always liked a gun with some heft to it,I notice you prefer something light"


Open range....

"44 mag. the most powerful handgun in the world"...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dirty Harry

"I let him go"


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Commando... staring the Gov of Cali...


" Murdock, I'm coming for yoooou"...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> JW'S got skipped........Last man Standing ???? I think ?


YUP

Open Range - Good flick, I watched it again the other night.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

RC has me stumped.......


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I think it was a lethal weapon flick but im not sure......


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Commando... staring the Gov of Cali...
> 
> #1, " Murdock, I'm coming for yoooou"...


#2. " What do I want? I want what every guy who came over here & spilled his guts and gave his all, wants.... for our country to love us as much as we love it."


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Rambo.

I don't like a dame who can't take a slap in the mouth or a slug from a 45.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

yes sir..... :smt023


I have no clue.... .... :watching:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

You not trying....
Here let me rattle some cages around here. 

Any of you Mugs (ole' timers' ) around here, that remember this quote.

"I don't like a dame who can't take a slap in the mouth or a slug from a 45".

Com'on..... The guys' an icon (hint).


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

gotta take a shot here....Bogie in key largo??


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

scooter said:


> gotta take a shot here....Bogie in key largo??


 Ding! Ding!! Ding!!!Ding!!!! Ding!!!!!
(you earned that quote, under your name)

Since Bogart and his movies was before my time . I don't know if this was the exact movie (haven't seen anywhere near half of them)....but it was Bogart, who said it.










Here is what Boggie has to say for getting it right.

http://www.bogart-tribute.net/sounds/verygood.wav


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

JD didn't leave a quote..... so here goes...


"This is the AK47 assault rifle, the preferred weapon of your enemy. It makes a distinctive sound when fired at you, so remember it...."


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Clint in heartbreak ridge

"It has served my country well...."


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Man, Scooter your good......ok ~ back to his quote...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



scooter said:


> Clint in heartbreak ridge
> 
> "It has served my country well"


----------

